# Lafarge Rapid Coat Joint Compound



## icerock drywall (Nov 13, 2010)

any one use *Lafarge Rapid Coat Joint Compound ...*


*because I like it*


----------



## ell (Jan 24, 2009)

*Rapid Coat*

Years ago I used it all the time it was called Cellotex it was the only product that the company made. They sold out to Lafarge because Lafarge did'nt have any compound to go along with their rock.I still use it sometimes and I do like it but now I seem to be using a lot of No Coat and I just end up buying usg green for everything.If I remember it used to be advertied as a 2 coat system using mesh/then polish coat.The beauty of it is very little shrinkage if any.


----------



## fenez (Nov 30, 2009)

Been using it for years now, i have never used anything that comes close to it.


----------



## boco (Oct 29, 2010)

Its a nice taping mudd. Very hard but not the best for sanding. Very little shrinking. Doesnt really dry much faster then ap for bead and butts. Works as intended.:thumbsup:


----------



## jackleg (Jan 22, 2008)

always had problem with angles drying before next coat...


----------



## boco (Oct 29, 2010)

jackleg said:


> always had problem with angles drying before next coat...


 Yup. dries fast only when applied in thin coats. After string i switch to ap or ez sand. After stringing you only have to wait an hour or so to second coat. That part comes in handy.


----------



## icerock drywall (Nov 13, 2010)

I don't tape coat with it. but I like it on my 2nd and 3rd coat :thumbup:....


----------



## boco (Oct 29, 2010)

icerock drywall said:


> I don't tape coat with it. but I like it on my 2nd and 3rd coat :thumbup:....


 Ya it should work well cause it dont shrink. It sands a bit weird to me though. I always do way more sponge sanding then with ap muds. I assume your using it with the Fuse so it really should be alot less mudd needed to flatin out butts and seams. And cuase it dont shrink you are probly pulling skim coat tighter leaving you less sanding..


----------



## sdrdrywall (Sep 4, 2010)

Rapid coat has a taping mud gold lid works well


----------



## jeepin270 (Mar 30, 2014)

I love the green lid, beige or white. I prfer the beige because it changes color after sanded it so it makes it way easier to tell if u missed something. I don't care for gold lid at all.


----------



## spacklinfool (Sep 23, 2011)

I like to tape with it, then run the 7inch box over the flats, it fills the seams in nicely for the 10..and when you finish with the 12 the flats are flawless!


----------



## FAB (May 6, 2014)

Lafarge rapid coat (green lid ) is all i use for everything but tape coat . I love it . Previously been using plus3 junk and never liked it. Its a world of difference. Its nice and greasy ,doesnt string up in the pan, Goes on smooth with no pocks and almost perfect right out of the bucket. Also very minimal shrinkage. When i first tried it i was sold on it from then on. I like that i can get it at Blowes anytime as well for cheap (just under 13 a 5 gallon.

For taping coat i use mainly Proform (black Ap) with TT mudmax and like that as well but will use USG green AP when i cant get PF black.The black with mud max i call superMUD cause it sticks like no other.


----------



## boco (Oct 29, 2010)

I always liked the buckets Lafarge uses. I think there 4.5 gal but they are easier to throw around then standard ones. As for cost its always been a bit cheaper then USG or proform. I only can get white but it does come in several shades.


----------



## boco (Oct 29, 2010)

FAB said:


> Lafarge rapid coat (green lid ) is all i use for everything but tape coat . I love it . Previously been using plus3 junk and never liked it. Its a world of difference. Its nice and greasy ,doesnt string up in the pan, Goes on smooth with no pocks and almost perfect right out of the bucket. Also very minimal shrinkage. When i first tried it i was sold on it from then on. I like that i can get it at Blowes anytime as well for cheap (just under 13 a 5 gallon.
> 
> For taping coat i use mainly Proform (black Ap) with TT mudmax and like that as well but will use USG green AP when i cant get PF black.The black with mud max i call superMUD cause it sticks like no other.


 Have you tried adding muddmax to rapidcoat for setting tape? I never tried it but I add mudd maxx to Usg green and its nice.


----------



## FAB (May 6, 2014)

Havent tried it but it should work fine. TT recomends MM in usg blue lid so im guessing if anything it would be better then USG blue and have enough adhesive to tape with. MM in AP is probably overkill but the way i see it the more strength the better. Only think i dont like about Rapid coat is the bucket lids. There flimsy and dont reseal as good so what i do is if im not using the whole bucket i use a old USG lid to seal it. they fit perfect on the lafarge bucket.I can only get RC in white too . I wish i could get beige. I like the idea of being able to differentiate between coats easier. 

BTW i love how creamy the mud gets with Mudmax in it.


----------



## DDay (Mar 11, 2014)

I love how light and creamy it feels, spreads so easily. 

But I've been told it gets damaged easily, versus cgc or certainteed. Marks easily and not as strong as the other brands. Thoughts?


----------



## Tim0282 (Jan 8, 2008)

I just bought twenty buckets to try since you guys have been talking about it. The supply house only carries the green lid. Tried three buckets on a twenty sheet job. Don't especially like the way it ran through the taper. Kinda spoungy so it leaks out a little more. But it runs nice in the box on second and third coat. Seems liek nice mud. Kinda wish they had it in a box around here. (a little cheaper) It runs 12.85 a bucket. USG green lid is a dollar more and Gold Bond black lid is another dollar per bucket. But we really like taping with Gold Bond black. LaFarge green is a little like USG Ultra Light.


----------



## sdrdrywall (Sep 4, 2010)

Tim0282 said:


> I just bought twenty buckets to try since you guys have been talking about it. The supply house only carries the green lid. Tried three buckets on a twenty sheet job. Don't especially like the way it ran through the taper. Kinda spoungy so it leaks out a little more. But it runs nice in the box on second and third coat. Seems liek nice mud. Kinda wish they had it in a box around here. (a little cheaper) It runs 12.85 a bucket. USG green lid is a dollar more and Gold Bond black lid is another dollar per bucket. But we really like taping with Gold Bond black. LaFarge green is a little like USG Ultra Light.


Stick with your black or green lid to tape .its real nice to coat with runs nice through the mudrunner


----------



## Tim0282 (Jan 8, 2008)

I tried the USG Ultra for taping because we were told how great it was for taping. Well maybe not. Had to fix a good number of cracks. The real All Purpose muds for taping are hard to beat. Murco, Freeman, USG, Gold Bond, Hamilton. I'm sure I have missed several.


----------



## icerock drywall (Nov 13, 2010)

....took my kids to work with me last week and they did the nails with ap on the first coat...wow the power sander did not sand them too good ...it buffed them shinny ...so hand sanded them all down :furious:


----------



## VANMAN (Jan 14, 2011)

icerock drywall said:


> ....took my kids to work with me last week and they did the nails with ap on the first coat...wow the power sander did not sand them too good ...it buffed them shinny ...so hand sanded them all down :furious:


I posted a while back that I tried some new mud!
F*chin CHIT wouldn't even sand with P80 on the power sander!
And it says on the tub effortless sanding! It just shinned up nice!!!:blink:


----------



## FAB (May 6, 2014)

DDay said:


> I love how light and creamy it feels, spreads so easily.
> 
> But I've been told it gets damaged easily, versus cgc or certainteed. Marks easily and not as strong as the other brands. Thoughts?


I havent used CGC or certainteed however its much more durable then plus3 . Plus3 you can sand by rubbing your finger on it but not at all with rapidcoat. Seems the perfect mix between durability and ease of sanding. 

By far the best quality is its creamy smoothness though. I get glass smooth coats with it and never any pocks. 

Just tried it on the tape coat yesterday with mud max and it came out fine .Tape wouldnt pull off on the test i did . I still will probably use regular black lid or green lid AP for tape though since adding a bunch of mud max adds to material costs more then straight AP or AP with just a little MM in it.


----------

